# Tips for Using Garmin inReach Mini



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bought a new Garmin inReach Mini. Are there any experienced users out there who can offer some practical tips for using it?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

no, but I'm interested in what you learn about it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Dave, my fishing buddy has had one for awhile and is pretty tech savvy. Just talked to him and he's going to give you a call.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I’d be interested in any tips you have if you don’t mind posting. I have the device and signed up for service but have yet to use it


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I love mine and take mine all over the world. Mine has worked well in multiple countries and remote places.

Best advise is to keep it on you at all times when fishing. Never know when you'll need it in an emergency. I keep mine clipped to me. My home waters typically don't have cell service, so I use mine a lot to check in with my wife and others. Make sure you get a monthly plan that works for you. When I was in Alaska, I went way over my message limit, but the charges weren't bad. I am usually close to my 40 message limit otherwise.

The two ways to that I communicate with an inReach are
1.) inReach to inReach
2.) inReach to cell phone

In scenario 1, If you have a buddy who also has an inReach, make sure you know their Garmin inReach email address so that you can communicate with them if/when you are both on the water with no cell service.

In scenario 2, you text a person's cell phone with your inReach and the person's cell will assign you a random phone number. Have them save that number so that they can reach out to you without needing you to prompt them with your inReach first.

Pairing your inReach to your phone makes texting much easier...it's a must.

When you message, the inReach will send coordinates from where you're texting. This is good when communicating with your wife, but turn off coordinates if you're like me and don't want your nosy friends hot spot'n you! (you know who you are)


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

Great advice above, i like multi day backpacking trips solo and carry one for fishing up in NC so the wife knows im alive and a battery bank is pretty much a must.

Also, if you send tracking data make sure if you turn the unit off you resend the tracking link when you turn it back on as your track stops updating until you do.

Also, want to second the advice above to keep it on you. Doesnt do you any good if its in a pack at camp if you end up in a situation where you really need it.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have one. I agree with Tide on everything other than setting up some pre canned messages. Set up a couple like "I'm checking in and I am OK" to someone and those are free. Then you can send those on some interval.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

TidewateR said:


> Pairing your inReach to your phone makes texting much easier...it's a must.


This part. I use one for work weekly. I like it's small size but I always have it paired to the "Earthmate" app on my phone. It would painful if I didnt use it via the app.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

K3anderson said:


> I have one. I agree with Tide on everything other than setting up some pre canned messages. Set up a couple like "I'm checking in and I am OK" to someone and those are free. Then you can send those on some interval.


I have one and agree to setup pre canned messages. I have a message that says I need a tow and the contact information for the tow company and my policy number...just for Flamingo trips.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

We use one in the Glades and it tracks our movements so we can look at it later and see everywhere we went which is cool. Wives can check too not that they care. When I can't go, I can see my buddy's track when he down there, which I dont know if thats a good thing or just a way to make me mad


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Scrob said:


> We use one in the Glades and it tracks our movements so we can look at it later and see everywhere we went which is cool. Wives can check too not that they care. When I can't go, I can see my buddy's track when he down there, which I dont know if thats a good thing or just a way to make me mad


Must be a great buddy. I blindfold every person on my skiff even my wife to guard my routes 😂😂😂


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Does Tow Boat US use SMS Text? If they do, this would be a great tool to pass your coordinates and info when you're in an area without cell coverage and can't reach them on VHF.

I had the USCG relay a VHF call to Tow Boat US in Marco Island once when I couldn't reach them. If I had not been able to reach USCG, I would likely have discovered why it's called Lostmans River.


----------



## macuaig (Jun 9, 2019)

Keeping Bluetooth active with your phone will kill the inReach Mini battery maybe 5-10 times faster, so I pair them again only on a break or over lunch. Also, some people will decide to leave the inReach power off entirely until they have an emergency, but this can cause a long delay in reacquiring satellites at the new location, right when you need it most.


----------



## BK922 (Jan 24, 2016)

I’m case anyone is interested. I just listed my Delorme Inreach se in the classifieds section. Just not taking the long trips anymore or multi week offshore research cruises so don’t need it. All the tips above definitely made it easy to use. Especially the app and the preset messages


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

I have an iReach with me on the skiff, though it's certainly overkill since I'm strictly inshore. Where it does wonders for me is on Jeep trails in the desert Southwest where there is zero cell coverage. Thankfully I've never had to use the emergency features, but I'm glad to have it. The mapping and ability to tether it to the cell phone via Bluetooth is awesome. Garman offers webinars that do training and Q&A. I get emails from them from time to time. Here's one I got today: 



https://register.gotowebinar.com/register/5026962085164008717



Good luck!


----------

